# My 100th Deer!



## TROUT HOUND (Oct 1, 2014)

Yesterday morning I killed my 100th deer of my lifetime.  For 21 years of hunting I have kept count and passed up many but today this doe was lucky 100!  I thought it was a good one for my 8 month old daughter's first deer pictures.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 1, 2014)

That's cool, she looks ready too


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats.  I could only guess where I'm at in numbers.  Hope she gets to join you in future milestones!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Looking forward to her tagging along!


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## southwestslayer (Oct 6, 2014)

congrats! I got a daughter on the way and cannot wait until she is old enough to start hunting with me the best memories I have are with my dad in the hunting woods.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats !!

That picture is a trophy and deserves to be placed with any others you have on display.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Yes, family definitely makes it that much more special!


----------

